# My handheld lead slingers



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I took these a while back for insurance purposes...
For pic of my Baby Desert Eagle...look at my avatar. lol









Custom 1911 commander CorBon .400









Star BM 9mm









Walther P22 .22lr









CZ 52 7.62x25









Erma ET-22 .22lr









Pietta Remington 1858 .44cal cap-n-ball


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*herd*

hawcer: Sir; you got a:mrgreen::smt033 good looking herd there sir.:smt023
Next?:smt083 Range Report with Pictures:smt033


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you!

Range report huh???

I'll have to take my camera to the range next time or heaven forbid I save my targets... before they are competely full of holes.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice collection.that erma is sweet!!!.
pete


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I am also a big fan of the 7.62x25.great round and fun to shoot.
pete


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

txpete said:


> very nice collection.that erma is sweet!!!.
> pete


Thanks...My Dad gave that one to me  .It used to be my Grandpa's.When He passed away my Grandma sold his whole collection of guns to a guy for $500(I was pissed off for a long time about that) Luckily ,Grandma thought that the Erma was my dads....

I have shot it just enough to be sure that it functions correctly and then put it away for safe keeping.

I agree,The 7.62x25 is a fun round to shoot and you can find surplus ammo fairly cheap if you don't mind a heavy cleaning after each session.


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

:smt023 the romanian ammo is cheap and accurate.I just use windex-D then do a good reg cleaning after that and no problems.in the tok the fireballs are great.
I bought a set of dies and a bullet mold for the 7.62x25 but haven't started reloading it yet.I am just having too much fun with the surplus ammo.
again nice guns and good pics:smt023.
pete


----------

